# Push up technique



## traviss-g (26 Jul 2008)

Hi, before i start on my question I would like to say that I did use the search function with many different terms but I could not find what I was looking for, I am still honing my search skills. I am almost certain this has been asked before but what is the proper push up technique? I thought I was doing them properly and could around 20. Then I was told that millitary push ups require your hands under your shoulders so that they cannot be seen from above, I tried this but now my hands are about 1 inch apart and i can balrey do 7. Is my technique right and I ust have to keep working at it or am i doing them wrong? Also trying them the new way hurts my elbows and I can hear "cracking" noises whe I go down. I'm only 19 so i don't think this should be happening.
Thanks,
Travis


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2008)

If they're an inch apart - they're too close (unless you have a really tiny chest).  While sitting, put your arms straight out in front of you, palms facing forward, wrists flexed back like you're leaning against a wall - that should be shoulder width +/- an inch or so.  That's how they should be - not crammed together.  When you come down, your shoulders should be right over top of your hands - not your breast bone.

The reason your elbows now hurt is you're doing tricep pushups - the muscles behind your arm are taking alot of the strain instead of your chest and shoulders and arms acting together.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## traviss-g (26 Jul 2008)

Yea that works perfectly  ;D! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Armymedic (26 Jul 2008)

At a minimum, your thumbs should be under your shoulders, not your whole hand.


----------



## traviss-g (26 Jul 2008)

Wait are you saying that no more than my thumbs should be under my shoulders, or are you saying to make it easier I can do it with my thumbs under only but most people have their whole hand under their shoulders?


----------



## Jorkapp (26 Jul 2008)

Personally, I do them with just my thumbs under my shoulders.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jul 2008)

traviss-g,

Check my post (reply #10) in this thread for links on push ups.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (26 Jul 2008)

Here's a youtube clip on the basics. Looks to be a little bit dated but gives you the general heads up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_hUh--kGmM


cheers.


----------



## traviss-g (26 Jul 2008)

PMedMoe thanks for the link, not only did I find the technique useful but I ended up reading the entire thread and found it pretty inspiring. I also found the video on youtube very useful so thanks for that link snafu-Bar! Using my new found technique I can do about 15 so I am working on getting to 20 as my first goal though I would like to be able to do 40  before going to BMQ. Thanks everyone  !


----------



## hotei (28 Feb 2009)

Hey All!

I was just wondering if anyone here has tried training with multiple variations of the push up and what their success has been like. I can very easily accomplish 40 regular PSP push-ups, but for kicks, I attempted the "diamond" variety and have found that it really makes you "feel the burn".

I also find (if you have carpet) that the knuckle variety feels like it gives a different type of workout. 

Conversely, if you have a hard surface (i.e. wood/cement floors) I find the fingertip one can really work well.

Any others that people here have tried?


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (1 Mar 2009)

Try balancing your lower legs/ankles on a balance ball. This requires your smaller stabilizer muscles in the chest and shoulders to work as well.


----------



## CountDC (3 Mar 2009)

hotei said:
			
		

> I also find (if you have carpet) that the knuckle variety feels like it gives a different type of workout.



We used to do those where ever you were at the time no matter what the surface was.  My best was when I had to pick the glass shards out although it didn't hurt as much as the gravel.  Ice was a real pain as it would melt and become real slippery.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (3 Mar 2009)

The knuckle variety has two advantages: it toughens up the business end of your hands for martial arts, and it straightens out your wrist reducing strain on the joint. The latter can be accomplished with push-up bars or detachable chin-up bars (P90X style).


----------



## Primarch015 (4 Mar 2009)

the closer your hands are together, the more triceps you use. the farther apart your hands are, the more chest and shoulders you use.


----------



## natalie23 (5 Oct 2009)

Hi,

 Do the person testing you tell you how far you have to go down while doing push-ups for your physical?

           Thank You


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2009)

natalie23 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Do the person testing you tell you how far you have to go down while doing push-ups for your physical?
> 
> Thank You



Yes.  If they don't, they most assuredly will tell you when you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (6 Oct 2009)

They will demonstrate the proper push-up technique, and they will tell you to go lower/straighten your arms more (while counting the same number over until your form is good again).

Your upper arms have to be at least parallel to the ground at the bottom position. The lower, the better, to ensure no double counts. Some PSP staff can be real hard-a$$es about perfect form.


----------



## gcclarke (7 Oct 2009)

God do I hate hearing "lower".


----------



## AndyRad (7 Oct 2009)

now if this doesnt help but i remember seein in Basic Up 2: Reloaded Episode 2 the instructor was showing the finer points of the push-up. (i just have no link)


----------



## brandon_ (29 Oct 2009)

i get that problem too, my elbows cracking, when i do them ?   i'm not worried, but in a week from today i have my pt test.  i think now im either screwed and fuck up, or i'll pass with flying colours.


----------



## VIChris (29 Oct 2009)

hotei said:
			
		

> Hey All!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone here has tried training with multiple variations of the push up and what their success has been like. I can very easily accomplish 40 regular PSP push-ups, but for kicks, I attempted the "diamond" variety and have found that it really makes you "feel the burn".
> 
> ...



Many. My personal favourites are:

One hand forward, one back. Your left hand will be just outboard of your forehead, a bit farther out than your shoulder. Your right will be just past shoulder width, but down by your bottom rib/ upper abs. Do 5, then switch which hand goes forward. 

Both hands making a diamond shape, but way out past your forehead. Try 5, then rest. Move your hands forward a bit more, then try another 5. These pretty much suck, and you'll want to do them over soft ground the first few times in case you faceplant - common occurrence. You'll get to the point where you're barely flexing your arms, and more using your shoulder.

Instead of using push up bars to keep your wrists straight, try using dumbbells, the round ones are better than the polygons, as they make you balance on the disks. When you get to the top of your stroke, pull one dumbbell up and into your shoulder. Alternate arms. Keep the weight low to start, you'll be surprised how effective this one can be. When it gets boring, instead of pulling straight up and in, keep your arm straight and bring one dumbbell back towards your hip until your arm is in line with your body.

Variations on ballistic push ups:

Clapping in front of your body at the top of your push up. Add more claps when one gets easy.
Clapping above your head.
Gold standard, clapping behind your back. You need a bit of hangtime for this one. This can often be used as a dare to earn free drinks at the bar.

*The biggest point to keep in mind for all of these - any activity - is posture.*
Keep your back straight, and your core tight. Flex your abs a bit as you move, don't get sloppy, or you'll get hurt. If you're just starting out, get a spotter.


----------



## CountDC (30 Oct 2009)

wow - those are great, never thought of them.

We only did finger tips, spreading the arms different distances and knuckles.  Knuckles were the most common and could be a bit painful when you had your rifle and were down on gravel.

Have to try some of these after I get back into shape for them.  Been slack the last few years so have to start over with the basics. Really bad as I was never that great with the pushups - too many shoulder injuries.

Behind the back?  Wow, I'll be sure never to take that bet.


----------

